# Can you make a critical shot when you have a concussion?



## JaneGael (May 10, 2013)

I know this sounds weird, but I'm working on a story and I need my main character to be injured but not critically (yeah, writers are a viscous lot.)   He also needs to make a critical shot to a small area of a moving target.  I thought about playing whack-a-mole and breaking a few ribs, but I don't know if I want him hurt badly enough to require weeks of recovery time.

So can anyone help this poor guy out by telling me if I can ring his chimes and still have him together enough to make a critical shot -- after he wakes up because having to remove him from the battle is necessary.  He will have a bit of time to wake up and try to stop seeing double.

Thanks in advance. :)


----------



## Muppet (May 10, 2013)

Huh?

F.M.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 10, 2013)

I do that kind of thing with my bell rung in Call of Duty all the time.


----------



## Muppet (May 10, 2013)

Damn. I just spit up my oreos and chocolate milk sir!

F.M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 10, 2013)

u


----------



## 8654Maine (May 10, 2013)

Do you mean "vicious", not "viscous"?

Blunt closed head injuries with some mental status effects may or may not affect marksmanship or CQB skills.  But it sure as hell won't make it better.


----------



## fox1371 (May 10, 2013)

Too easy...


----------



## pardus (May 10, 2013)

8654Maine is right (of course), the answer is, maybe. It's an impossible question to answer yes or no. I've had my bell rung several times, sometimes incapacitating me for <5 min, once up to about an hour, other times, didn't affect me at all apart from a lot of pain. There are a million variables.


----------



## digrar (May 11, 2013)

Cut to the head, lots of blood, but a bit of a bandage, or some self administered stitches using the reflection from a bayonet to see what he is doing will have him back on the park ready to play.


----------



## Muppet (May 11, 2013)

pardus said:


> 8654Maine is right (of course), the answer is, maybe. It's an impossible question to answer yes or no. I've had my bell rung several times, sometimes incapacitating me for <5 min, once up to about an hour, other times, didn't affect me at all apart from a lot of pain. There are a million variables.


 
So..that is what's wrong with you brother?

F.M.


----------



## pardus (May 11, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> So..that is what's wrong with you brother?
> 
> F.M.


 
HATE! lmao!


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 11, 2013)

I got knocked the fuck out by a C-5 Galaxy. I remember hooking up and everything up to the 1 minute mark, then arrival at the ORP.  I slashed the fuck out of my parachute and kept all the 550, moved as a buddy team up to a conglomerate squad under NVG's, reacted to contact/squad attack, and maintained sound/light discipline on complete autopilot, apparently.  Least that's what my buddies said, they didn't even know I had gotten knocked out period until I got to the ORP and was like... erm, where the fuck am I? Fuck it, get on the line.

So, yes, no, who knows. Make up something cool, its fiction.


----------



## x SF med (May 11, 2013)

RP.... the Galaxy was more damaged by your head that you were by the plane...  weeks of repair work on the plane... weeks!


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 11, 2013)

Well, considering I banged my nug on a G-5 when I worked at PANC and my primary concern wasn't that I now had a splitting headache, but that I didn't damage the aircraft..... I can support the theory.


----------



## 0699 (May 11, 2013)

It shouldn't be a problem.  I once made a 1,000 yard shot shortly after I was beheaded.  I just had my battle buddy prop my head up behind my weapon.  If I can do it, a little concussion can't hurt your made up character.


----------



## pardus (May 11, 2013)

0699 said:


> It shouldn't be a problem. I once made a 1,000 yard shot shortly after I was beheaded. I just had my battle buddy prop my head up behind my weapon. If I can do it, a little concussion can't hurt your made up character.


 
You're such a poser, that shot was only 990 yards! I measured it with my pardometer rangefinder.


----------



## Muppet (May 11, 2013)

That's what I call motivated...

F.M.


----------



## 0699 (May 11, 2013)

pardus said:


> You're such a poser, that shot was only 990 yards! I measured it with my pardometer rangefinder.


 
I blame it on battle fatigue.  Hell, I kinda forgot you were there at the Battle for Poon Tang.


----------



## ProPatria (May 11, 2013)

Jesus this thread turned sideways. That being said, its EXTREMELY entertaining.


----------



## pardus (May 11, 2013)

0699 said:


> I blame it on battle fatigue. Hell, I kinda forgot you were there at the Battle for Poon Tang.


 
Yeah that was a tough one, eventually we managed to fight our way up there though.

It was Macho Grande that gave me my drinking problem though...


----------



## AWP (May 11, 2013)

The only person I know of to make a critical shot while under the influence of a concussion is Junior Seau.


----------



## 0699 (May 12, 2013)

pardus said:


> Yeah that was a tough one, eventually we managed to fight our way up there though.


 
It wasn't so much the fighting as it was whaking our way through the thick bush...



> It was Macho Grande that gave me my drinking problem though...


 
Over Macho Grande?  I don't think I'll ever be over Macho Grande...


----------



## pardus (May 12, 2013)

0699 said:


> It wasn't so much the fighting as it was whaking our way through the thick bush...
> 
> 
> 
> Over Macho Grande? I don't think I'll ever be over Macho Grande...


----------



## policemedic (May 12, 2013)

Well, that settles it. Can't argue with a man with a t-shirt.


----------



## amlove21 (May 12, 2013)

pardus said:


> Yeah that was a tough one, eventually we managed to fight our way up there though.
> 
> It was Macho Grande that gave me my drinking problem though...


Wait wait wait- did the sheep shagger just quote effing AIRPLANE? Holy crap, that's full of awesome. Well played. 

Over Macho Grande? I'll never get over Macho Grande.


----------



## policemedic (May 12, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Wait wait wait- did the sheep shagger just quote effing AIRPLANE? Holy crap, that's full of awesome. Well played.
> 
> Over Macho Grande? I'll never get over Macho Grande.



He did, but remember in New Zealand that film is considered mandatory aeronautical training material.


----------



## AWP (May 12, 2013)

policemedic said:


> He did, but remember in New Zealand that film is considered mandatory aeronautical training material.


 
Except they had to delete the scene where the woman blows up the autopilot. Authorities can't have New Zealand men believing  they can have sex with women. That would be...unnatural.


----------



## pardus (May 12, 2013)

policemedic said:


> He did, but remember in New Zealand that film is considered mandatory aeronautical training material.


 
I don't understand what you're trying to get at. I aced that course.



amlove21 said:


> Wait wait wait- did the sheep shagger just quote effing AIRPLANE? Holy crap, that's full of awesome. Well played.
> 
> Over Macho Grande? I'll never get over Macho Grande.


 
Surely you can't be serious?


----------



## 8654Maine (May 12, 2013)

One of my favorite movies...who in here has not wanted to knock out some Hare Krishnas?


----------



## x SF med (May 13, 2013)

0699 said:


> It shouldn't be a problem. I once made a 1,000 yard shot shortly after I was beheaded. I just had my battle buddy prop my head up behind my weapon. If I can do it, a little concussion can't hurt your made up character.


 
ah, it's only a flesh wound...  c'mere and fight y'cowardly bastard...


----------



## x SF med (May 13, 2013)

pardus said:


> Yeah that was a tough one, eventually we managed to fight our way up there though.
> 
> It was Macho Grande that gave me my drinking problem though...


 
Macho Grande... yeah, that was the first time we met...  it was a rough one...  we were down to just 2 knives...


----------



## x SF med (May 13, 2013)

pardus said:


> I don't understand what you're trying to get at. I aced that course.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you can't be serious?


 
and don't call me Shirley, you friggin sheepshaggin wanker...


----------



## 0699 (May 13, 2013)

"It's a big building with sick people in it, but that's not important right now."


----------



## pardus (May 13, 2013)

LMFAO, I love that movie. It's a fucking classic!


----------



## Squidward (May 17, 2013)

My experience with a concussion:

After an explosive breach entered a door that, unknown to me, led to the landing of a staircase going down. Totally missed the inch or two high ledge before the staircase, and took two steps in. Next thing I remember a team mate is shaking me awake. Was out for less than a minute, but the fall snapped my nods mount and cracked the radio battery on the back of my helmet I used for a counterweight (hit the opposite wall on the stair case on the way down). Mates said I looked like a wreck hobbling up the hill with blood coming from my nose and mouth (fall bruised my right hip). Got helped the rest of the way up the hill to our strong point where I felt like throwing up for an hour or so and had a massive head ache. Took 8mg Zofran and 1000mg Tylenol then got back into it. Maybe not a critical shot like pinging someone in the head at distance, but was able to put warning shots a meter off of a target at 900 meters an hour or so after. 

In short, life sucks after a hit to the head, but you can still do stuff. Drugs were pretty important in that endeavor as well.


----------



## Muppet (May 17, 2013)

Christ bro. That sounds fucking horrible! Thank god for Zofran though.

F.M.


----------

